# Dang Playstation 3....Takes the fun out of PC Gaming



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2010)

This is it, and I think I'm sold on the idea almost now.


I know the advantage of PC Gaming, and loved it for years. I would not even lay a hand to consoles for a long point in time.

Yet, now years later. After fussing with patches, drivers, cracks, and you name it that comes along with PC Gaming anymore without banging you head on the desk. A Console today kind of is a smart way(should I say easy way to game).



With the PS3 it plays my normal DVDs if not better than on my PC.

The PS3 runs at 1080p on my 24'' PC monitor.

You can store all your pics/music on the PS3. Yet I don't know of a way to play your Mp3s while you game(you might be able too tho).

You can get on the internet on the PS3. It's not as good as firefox, but it gets the job done.

Playing online is free like on the PC.


You pop in a disc, and if you need a patch it just installs it. The game just works when you want to play. There is no need to edit a config file to make it work. There is no need to wait 3 weeks for a patch to play it. There is no need to sign-in online to install the game.

Yes, the PS3 may not have as high as grade graphics as on a PC, but they are damn close for what you get. 1080p is about the highest res that most PC gamers game at anyway.

load times between screens is really the biggest issue, but it's not anything that will kill anyone soon.

I do just wish that I could plug in a keyboard, and mouse for all games. Yet, I'm slowly getting better at using a controller, and that's with fun games that just work when you pop a disc in. LIKE what should happen with PC gaming as we all know it's far from.



So it comes down to just one thing. If you want to have a great gaming experience, and get a little extra out of your machine. Your looking for the best bang for buck for what your going to have to deal with for a year or so. It can be said(I'm almost sure of it) the smartest thing to do these days for just gaming. 

IS

Buying a nice HDCP 1080P PC Monitor, and buying PS3 to plug into it to install in/on your computer desk. Instead of building/maintaining a PC to just game on 99% could be the best choice.


----------



## r9 (Mar 25, 2010)

I don`t like the hardware that is outdated. I hate even more that most of the games are first build for consoles than "upgraded" to PC version. And yes I agree that PS3/XBOX360 are better investement than gaming PC. I could not compare gaming on consoles and PC it is simple different not better or worse. And yes gaming on consoles it easier but it kind of fun messing with PC games tweaking clocking etc.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2010)

Glad to here you like the Powerhouse PS3, enjoy Bru!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2010)

Ive been saying this sort of stuff for a while now.  With hardware changing as much as it does and the PC games market being flooded with crappy ports of console titles, its a smart move to own a console.  I had enough of trying to keep up with current PC hardware and theres nothign worse then building a kickass rig and it not being able to run a current game as well as you had hoped 

Its mostly hassle free gaming.

And the exclusives are what do it for me.....have you SEEN God of War III, its like playing a work of art!

Its also nice to just throw the disc in and it runs, no messing.

Ive alwasy been pro XBOX 360, but now the game devs are getting to grips with the hardware in the PS3, its a good time to own one.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 25, 2010)

Most if not all PS3 games are 720p so like in my case they look kinda blur.   And yes you can store all your pics on there you can even plug your keyboard and mouse in too.

For me there is only one game i have enjoyed on the PS3 and that was LBP.  For those who don't mind controllers for 1st\3rd person the system is worth thinking about getting for sure.

Mainly just use ours for movies and the odd demo.  Games for it can be picked up cheaper sooner than PC normally as well (SH).  Pc is for gaming not just because of the controller but for the picture quality

But PC is the way for me at least for now it is a shame Youtube and hulu don't work on the PS3 i be using it much much more hehe.

And bluray looks dam sweet if they actually put it on the disk in highest quality possible which some don't.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Most if not all PS3 games are 720p so like in my case they look kinda blur.   And yes you can store all your pics on there you can even plug your keyboard and mouse in too.
> 
> For me there is only one game i have enjoyed on the PS3 and that was LBP.  For those who don't mind controllers for 1st\3rd person the system is worth thinking about getting for sure.
> 
> ...



You cant use a standard KB/Mouse config for gaming on a PS3.  BTW, you can get YouTube on the PS3.....aswell as YouTube XL


----------



## human_error (Mar 25, 2010)

Although the ps3 is good i can't stand the limited gpu horsepower - if it had some decent AA (like 4xAA on a 1080p rendered resolution instead of upscaling to 1080p) enabled all the time then i would use it a lot more, i just hate jaggies.

Maybe when the next generation of consoles are released with 6k/gtx5xx series GPUs in them then i'll be happy with the visual quality of the games and will use my consoles a lot more.

Other than that issue on the visual quality of games yeah consoles are brilliant for some quick no-fuss gaming (i've been playing console games since i was ~5 years old though, so i'm very used to their limitations and don't mind most of them).


----------



## douglatins (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow 17 active people. I`d say sure get the PS3, i have one and OMG does GOW3 looks good. But also build a expensive PC for the lulz... JK, PC rock too


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2010)

human_error said:


> Although the ps3 is good i can't stand the limited gpu horsepower - if it had some decent AA (like 4xAA on a 1080p rendered resolution instead of upscaling to 1080p) enabled all the time then i would use it a lot more, i just hate jaggies.
> 
> Maybe when the next generation of consoles are released with 6k/gtx5xx series GPUs in them then i'll be happy with the visual quality of the games and will use my consoles a lot more.
> 
> Other than that issue on the visual quality of games yeah consoles are brilliant for some quick no-fuss gaming (i've been playing console games since i was ~5 years old though, so i'm very used to their limitations and don't mind most of them).



In the PS3s defense, the crappy nVIDIA GPU wasnt meant to be in the console.  The CELL is so hard to code for that they threw the GPU in.

BUT, they are finally figuring out how to code for the CELL and that can be used to precess the graphics.  Hence awesome titles like Uncharted 2, God Of War III and Heavy Rain.

personally, I thinik this: if you can afford a kickass gaming rig and a decent console, have both.


----------



## ArkanHell (Mar 25, 2010)

this is something like:

- Sitting in the couch i s better than mountain climbing.

While you are sitting in the couch, you don't sweat,you don't do any efforts, you enjoy conditioned air, and can do other thing like, watch tv, eat or drink.
And, in mountain climbing you do a lot of work, in uncomfortable ways, risking your life, with expensive equipments, etc.

well, I must say, where is the passion in couch sitting! were is the excitement, the emotion.

do your mats.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm all about eye candy also, but it seems that they are really getting used to messing with today's consoles on the market. The eye candy is starting to really shine on the PS3/360 without really seeing the need for AA. Not to say that in some cases that couldn't be really needed.


I've watched Hulu, Youtube, and lots of Cam movies on the PS3 internet browser without really any issues.....so ?????


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I'm all about eye candy also, but it seems that they are really getting used to messing with today's consoles on the market. The eye candy is starting to really shine on the PS3/360 without really seeing the need for AA. Not to say that in some cases that couldn't be really needed.
> 
> 
> I've watched Hulu, Youtube, and lots of Cam movies on the PS3 internet browser without really any issues.....so ?????



Agreed.  Now they know how to code for the CELL, the games will start to look great, but for a while now, the 360 has had the upperhand graphically.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 25, 2010)

You can also install Linux on the PS3, Yellow Dog, and have it act as a tiny PC as well.  (Though this only works on some models, I believe they pulled this in the slim edition, I could be wrong)

The PS3 is good for a lot of thing's, but I miss being able to add custom created content that gamers in a community create, or add Mod's to a game such as HL2 or Crysis.  That can't be done on a PS3.

Glad you enjoy the PS3, which games did you pick up with it?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Agreed.  Now they know how to code for the CELL, the games will start to look great, but for a while now, the 360 has had the upperhand graphically.



Only 3rd party titles, multiplatform games.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2010)

ArkanHell said:


> this is something like:
> 
> - Sitting in the couch i s better than mountain climbing.
> 
> ...



Ermmmmmmmmm, ok 



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Only 3rd party titles, multiplatform games.



Pretty much all of the multi-platform (360 & PS3) titles looked/ran better on the 360


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

The same was said when the original xbox got modded with Xecuter 2 chip and you could use the Xbox media center APP. on every console i have played on doesn't match the GFX power of a top notch PC. This is easy to overcome with a good set of wireless keyboard and mouse and a 52 inch LCD 1080P TV. not flaming on consoles cause i do enjoy my Xbox 360 every now and then but there is a BIG diffrence between it and a PC


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2010)

Mike0409 said:


> You can also install Linux on the PS3, Yellow Dog, and have it act as a tiny PC as well.  (Though this only works on some models, I believe they pulled this in the slim edition, I could be wrong)
> 
> The PS3 is good for a lot of thing's, but I miss being able to add custom created content that gamers in a community create, or add Mod's to a game such as HL2 or Crysis.  That can't be done on a PS3.
> 
> Glad you enjoy the PS3, which games did you pick up with it?



You can install game mods on the PS3.


Unreal Tournament 3 - Mod Install Tutorial for PS3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&hl=en-GB&v=70Nxi0Wjjps&fmt=22
Here is one.

I bet the modding that is there for PC. Could be moved into PS3 if there was tools given for it like on PC. That could happen, but the market for the people that like to do that is on PC(for how long is the question).


Yes Linux, it's been pulled from slim(for good IDK)


----------



## Triprift (Mar 25, 2010)

Sweet some praise for the Ps3 love my 80 gig sumi the perfect mach for my 42# plasma and titles like GOW 3 and Heavy rain.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 25, 2010)

PS3 uses a modified geforce 7800....I wouldnt go near that with a 10 foot e-peen.  Even the 360 runs on a modified ati r500 chip, but it has unified shader achitecture which was introduced for PC's in r600.  Neither of these holds a candle to the current generation of NV and ATI cards


----------



## AsRock (Mar 25, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> You cant use a standard KB/Mouse config for gaming on a PS3.  BTW, you can get YouTube on the PS3.....aswell as YouTube XL



aah yes youtube XL bugged the hell out of me lol. You can use the mouse for the browser and a keyboard for typing to people though.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 25, 2010)

PS3 is good at home, laptop is good anywhere!


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 25, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> You can install game mods on the PS3.
> 
> 
> Unreal Tournament 3 - Mod Install Tutorial for PS3
> ...



That's pretty cool, didn't know that. Awesome!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 25, 2010)

I want a ps3 so I can play heavy rain plus I'd like it so I can store video and shit on it.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 25, 2010)

id definitly reccomend Pepper gaming is getting better all the time and waching br on a hd screen is just bliss.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yo dont forget Metal Gear Solid 4. Man that game was the fucking bomb 

I played it at a friends place. Sadly i dont own a PS3 but man i was glued to my friends one that he almost kicked me out of his apartment.


----------



## MatTheCat (Mar 25, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Yet, now years later. After fussing with patches, drivers, cracks, and you name it that comes along with PC Gaming anymore without banging you head on the desk. A Console today kind of is a smart way(should I say easy way to game).
> 
> With the PS3 it plays my normal DVDs if not better than on my PC.
> 
> ...



Although the PS3 'supports' 1080p, the end result is pretty ugly. 25FPS (and less), no v-sync for many of the more 'demanding games', very low grade graphics (lower than 360 imo) ugly horrible laggy shit.




DaMulta said:


> Yet, now years later. After fussing with patches, drivers, cracks, and you name it that comes along with PC Gaming anymore without banging you head on the desk. A Console today kind of is a smart way(should I say easy way to game).
> 
> So it comes down to just one thing. If you want to have a great gaming experience, and get a little extra out of your machine. Your looking for the best bang for buck for what your going to have to deal with for a year or so. It can be said(I'm almost sure of it) the smartest thing to do these days for just gaming.



The argument of all round less hassle certainly stands. PC's are pain in the arse and it si easy to spend just as much time maintaining them and sorting problems out as it is to spend time actually enjoying them.......don't get that with the consoles.

However consoles can no longer be considered best bang for bucks. Can easily build a budget PC these days that would totally spank the consoles perfomancewise.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 25, 2010)

A console would make a nice entertainment centre, its much cheaper than building a media pc but that said for a main gaming platform i would choose the pc every time. The only advantage to the consoles is the xbox live arcade and PSN stores, local multiplayer like splitscreen and the exclusive games.

You act like we buy every week some of us don't, i keep hardware for at least a year and tend to upgrade in small chunks trading in old parts to partly fund a new part.

PC is not just a gaming machine either, to even do light gaming i dont need to spend big either dual cores and sub £100 graphics cards are fine for left 4 dead or Bioshock 2; maybe not full settings but decent ones. Resolution for a start is not upscaled on a pc whereas 360 and ps3 your lucky to get 720p upscaled, a BD ROM drive is about £50 now on a pc too, you've got cheaper games on pc, better graphics, ability to choose your own set up, can video/audio edit, got all your other programs apart from games, you can use a ps3 or 360 controller on a pc, your not limited to what you can do on a pc.

I think the whole pc games are neutered is absurdly exaggerated, i mean we are getting civilization 5 and star craft 2 so its not like the pc exclusive is totally dead.

Yes i do own a 360 because i have friends who own them too and i have friends who like to play splitscreen co op or 2 player when they are round but i still turn on the pc everyday. Instead of buying a PS3 i just spend money on my PC, sure i miss out on like 3 games i thought looked cool, God of War 3, MGS4 and MAG but the rest never interested me at all and i never wanted a Blu Ray player, so for me it was never a good choice personally.

Wow like one game has looked pretty good on the PS3 compared to any xbox 360 title, that will really make people buy a console over a pc. No they buy it because they are complacent and dumb and cant make decisions about graphics cards and dont understand updating drivers, consoles in that case are simple for them just shove a disk in and update the game automatically and then play.


----------



## MatTheCat (Mar 25, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> I think the whole pc games are neutered is absurdly exaggerated, i mean we are getting civilization 5 and star craft 2 so its not like the pc exclusive is totally dead.



Not totally dead no. The PC is still the undisputed home of the RTS game, but othewise, games developers are now console centric. However, this certainly has it's advantages as there is not the same push on PC gamers to continually upgrade thier equipment and aside from the odd piss poor quality port (Assassins Creed), or nasty and vicious port (Modern Warfare 2), PC gamers get a good few extra layers of lovely graphical quality that dont make it into the console versions, not to mention a lovely silky smooth 60 frames per second (providing it is halfway decent PCl). Furthermore, because developers have to squeeze all they can get out of primarily the 360, games today are a whole lot more optimised than in yesteryear. When BF2 came out, even the most powerful rigs around at the time couldn't even come close to maxing it out and it took a few generational cycles before their were rigs that could handle it. Bad Company 2 on the other hand runs like a dream on my 2 year old rig with my new 5850, and also ran very nicely on my 2 year old 4870 before. Comparing how BC2 runs with Crysis (a 3 year old PC game), BC2 is both much more graphically stunning and also runs twice as good. Had DICE not had to fit a low detail version of the game into the narrow limits of the 360, and BC2 were a PC exclusive, I could see it being in such a state that a 5970 would be struggling to max it out, never mind a 5850!



MilkyWay said:


> Wow like one game has looked pretty good on the PS3 compared to any xbox 360 title, that will really make people buy a console over a pc.* No they buy it because they are complacent and dumb* and cant make decisions about graphics cards and dont understand updating drivers, consoles in that case are simple for them just shove a disk in and update the game automatically and then play.



Don't forget, a lot of people are much more busy than you and I. If I had any kind of real family responsibility or a job that required seriously hard graft, then I simply would not have the time for a gaming PC and the amounth of 'tinkering' time involved with it. I would just want to come home, press a button and game for hour or two.


----------



## keling (Mar 25, 2010)

Mod is one of the few things that's keeping PC gaming alive. PC means free- free updates, mods and add ons. Free means no money, I think. Console developers don't like free. Why do you think Modern Warfare 2 doesn't support modding. How can they sell a jungle camo M4A5 with nuke bullets with acoustic guidance for 7 bucks if some college kid beat them to it and distributing them for nothing? 
PC also means mouse and keyboards. Console developers don't like KbMs. How can they sell Sixaxis controllers. Wii wands, PS Moves, Natals, Eyetoys and whatever if gamers suddenly can shoot better in FPS n RTS using KbMs and buy them from other manufacturers for less? I'm sure there's an anti trust issue if Sony or Microsoft force everyone to use only their brand of KbMs. As I've read in this post alone, KbMs in consoles are purely for the internet portion, surfing n typing and yet I've read numerous posters saying "I do just wish that I could plug in a keyboard, and mouse for all games."
Graphic side of things, it's a bit murky. It's eye of the beholder kind of thing. I don't deny PS3 is becoming easier to programme but that open up an interesting side of things everyone is bickering about. No matter how old or new your hardware is it's all up to software. If developers were willing, they would make incredible graphics with merely a Netbook, all through the magic of coding. And most of the problems with PC games can be blamed on shoddy coding, thus the need for patches. I remembered a developer once said they are making a game that would utilized the same CPU spec that they've started it on (C2 Quad) several years before to ensure a lot of PC gamers can enjoy the same quality no matter what their CPU are. I think the game was called Alan Wake. I wonder what happened to it. Heavy Rain was also being made for PC. They didn't say the PC can't play it, they just don't want to give it to the PC. Star Wars The Force Unleashed was said too powerful for any medium PC and just a year before a sequel, a PC version suddenly appear out of nowhere. I guess they need extra money to make the sequel's trailer. It was a laggy game but that's because they kept the graphics option hidden.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 25, 2010)

Triprift said:


> id definitly reccomend Pepper gaming is getting better all the time and waching br on a hd screen is just bliss.



Yeah I've seen a few HD previews and it's great but I only watch a film once then leave it. I'm fixing to get the old fat ps3 for £179 which is a steal.


----------



## xero404 (Mar 25, 2010)

i like playing sc2 too much to give the pc or any blizzard game for the matter.


----------



## Champ (Mar 25, 2010)

I wanted a PS3 bad, but couldn't afford it so I got a 360  It's not bad, but all the good games on it are on PC or coming to.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 25, 2010)

Runs 1080P from upscaled content, no user selection, no user customization, no upgrades.


GTA4 was done at 720, then upscaled.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 25, 2010)

While the PS3 might support and output games at 1080p, most are rendered at 720p and upscaled before being output.  Meaning you get the image quality of 720p, not 1080p.  That is one of the things that gets me when people say gaming PCs are so expensives.  To get the same quality as a console, it isn't all that much more expensive.  It doesn't take much to run games at 1280x720.

The hassles of PC gaming are a good reason to move to consoles, however things like steam certainly help, with the auto patching process and such.  However, I will not argue one bit that gaming on consoles isn't less of a hassle.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Mar 25, 2010)

The ps3 complements a gaming PC nicely.  I say what's the point with the 360?  Most of their "good games" can be found on PC.  I won't ever switch to one or the other, but you won't see me having a 360 and a PC.  Just because that's ****ing pointless.  Whereas the ps3 has so many exclusives you can't get on 360 OR PC.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2010)

JUDOHAWK said:


> The ps3 complements a gaming PC nicely.  I say what's the point with the 360?  Most of their "good games" can be found on PC.  I won't ever switch to one or the other, but you won't see me having a 360 and a PC.  Just because that's ****ing pointless.  Whereas the ps3 has so many exclusives you can't get on 360 OR PC.



The 360 does have a few good exclusives that arent available on the PC/PS3, but I get what your saying.  The PS3 exclusives do tend to be good.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 25, 2010)

As someone with both a PS3 and a PC that could game decently, I also stick to the PS3 for games. 

I like what the op was getting at. The PS3 is plug and play, no worries about system requirements, and everyone gets the same experience visually. You drop $300-$600 on hardware and you get to play all the latest games for a good 6-8 years (the last 2 years of the 10yr span being when the next gen comes out and you get Disney Games and Madden). I don't think that kind of longevity is possible with PC hardware.


----------



## human_error (Mar 25, 2010)

JUDOHAWK said:


> The ps3 complements a gaming PC nicely.  I say what's the point with the 360?  Most of their "good games" can be found on PC.  I won't ever switch to one or the other, but you won't see me having a 360 and a PC.  Just because that's ****ing pointless.  Whereas the ps3 has so many exclusives you can't get on 360 OR PC.



As an owner of the 360, ps3 and a gaming pc i disagree there. I have a lot more games for my 360 than for my ps3 - there are very few ps3 exclusives which interest me (this year it's god of war 3 and heavy rain which i may get). My 360 also has exclusives i enjoy like tales of vesperia and the halo series (yes i enjoy halo fps games - halo 3, recon and the new one this year are currently/will be exclusives). I also prefer xbox live over psn and the controllers for the 360 are a lot better IMO.

That isn't to say the 360 is better than the ps3 (or visa versa), as both fill different roles and will appeal differently to people depending on what exclusives people prefer.

The fact that trhough my xbox pc adapter i can use all my xbox360 accessories with my pc means i get a lot of value for money too - gamepads, wireless microphones, steering wheels can be a lot of clutter if you need one for the pc and a couple for each console, so i enjoy being able to use them for both units.


----------



## zithe (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't get tempted to mod the PS3, which I love. Can't really do any noticeable upgrades other than changing the cooling fan.


----------



## CyberCT (Mar 25, 2010)

I've always been a fan of consoles until I built my first PC in 2006 with an 8800GTX.  Even then my PC would run the console varients of the games, my PC would run them at 60fps mostly, graphicly maxed, at either 720p or 1080p, depending on the game. The sad thing is that even though the PS3 & 360 both claim they run at 1080p, all they do is upscale native 720p games.

Personally, I really don't like the keyboard & mouse setup.  It bothers my hands and wrists.  Other than BFBC2 I use my 360 controller on all my PC games and love it.  I don't really play mulitplayer games on the PC though because I know I'd get obliterated by the online players with keyboard & mouse.

I can't stand the playstation controllers.  They are way to small and uncomfortable for my hand.  I don't really play my 360 anymore but when project natal comes out shortly, I know that's gonna change.   The wii is fun and the graphics are absolutely crap.  Natal should be the best of both worlds.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I love my PS3, I think the newer consoles are great, I've always enjoyed console gaming, but I keep my console and PC gaming separate. I love racing games, and thats what consoles excels at, so thats what I play there, and more recently, some hack and slash games like GOW. Where as PC's are my FPS machines, it ends up working perfectly. I honestly think the PS3 puts out some amazing graphics, games like GOW 3, to me look as good as Crysis or anything else out there, yet their map area isn't as large and not as much is on the screen at once, and to some they might notice it, but I don't really care, they look great.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 25, 2010)

The way I see it is if you HAVE the MONEY then do both. Build a Shit and Get PC and buy a PS3. BUT......... alot of us don't have the money to do both. I have a 'decent' PC but my PS3 is where I do most of my gaming. IMO, it's so much easier to just throw a disc in, play the game. Put a DVD in, watch a movie, Pop in a Blu-Ray and watch a movie with kick ass picture. 

And yes you can play music while gaming if the music is on the PS3 you can play an entire album or randomize your playlist and game at the same time.


----------



## EchoMan (Mar 25, 2010)

Add to the list pros of console over pc now is booting up an FPS and knowing it isn't plagued to hell and back with cheaters.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not trying to claim Consoles are better than PC, PC gaming will always be better than console gaming imo.  It's just console games offer enough to justify owning one to have alongside your PC.


----------



## D007 (Mar 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Glad to here you like the Powerhouse PS3, enjoy Bru!



lol.. powerhouse
made me chuckle..

Console have just as many, likely more cheaters actually,
because more kids own consoles.

Hows that dx 11 on ps3?  

But I can agree with this.
For the money, it's not a bad way to go..
For the longevity of the product and the amount of games, it is worth it.
IF you can't deal with the pc.
I'll take every issue that comes with a pc, for the quality and performance it brings.

Not that consoles don't have problems.
Remember not to long ago xbox360's were frying like crazy.

Not to long after. nvidia released drivers that literally fried peoples gpu's..lol..
Ahh modern technology at it's best.


----------



## EchoMan (Mar 25, 2010)

D007 said:


> lol.. powerhouse
> made me chuckle..
> 
> EDIT: and console have just as many, likely more cheaters actually.
> ...



Find me aimbot/wallhack for mw2 on ps3  or any FPS on the ps3.


----------



## MatTheCat (Mar 25, 2010)

sweeper said:


> The way I see it is if you HAVE the MONEY then do both. Build a Shit and Get PC and buy a PS3. BUT......... *alot of us don't have the money to do both*. I have a 'decent' PC but my PS3 is where I do most of my gaming. IMO, it's so much easier to just throw a disc in, play the game. Put a DVD in, watch a movie, Pop in a Blu-Ray and watch a movie with kick ass picture.



Your PC spanks the PS3 several times over in terms of raw gaming performance. The performance of most games on PS£ really is shite imo.

If you play titles on PS3 that can be played on PC, then that is just silly.


----------



## MadClown (Mar 26, 2010)

The ps3's blu ray drive does a great job with upscaling DVDs, there is a noticable difference between my 360 and ps3 playing a dvd on my 42'' plasma.  But, I must say



DaMulta said:


> Yet, now years later. After fussing with patches, drivers, cracks, and you name it that comes along with PC Gaming anymore without banging you head on the desk. A Console today kind of is a smart way(should I say easy way to game).



I banged my head on my desk to this statement, for the first time ever.

I find it hard to see patching and routine maintenance resulting in face-desking.

As much as I love my ps3, my pc has given me less troubles than any console Ive ever owned.  But yes I agree, that dang ps3 took all the fun away from pc gaming because the average console gamer has an IQ lower than 30, therefore assuming pc gamers are just as stupid and the games we get on our end aren't any fun.  There are diamonds in the ruff, but for the most part its true.  There was a time were this wasn't much of an issue, that was before the year 2000.  The Dreamcast was the last legit console that was great for gaming, most of its games are far more complex gameplay wise, than the crap today.

Nonetheless, I hope you enjoy your ps3, it still makes a great media center, and the controllers get great battery life.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 26, 2010)

D007 said:


> lol.. powerhouse
> made me chuckle..
> 
> Console have just as many, likely more cheaters actually,
> ...



You should ask hows thats dx10 on ps3 also.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> You should ask hows thats dx10 on ps3 also.



PS3 gets around that by using the cell processor for doing graphics as well as it's gpu.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 26, 2010)

Only reason id get a PS3 is for grand turismo 5 and MAG (Went looking for MAG on steam, didnt realize it was PS3 only grr) apart from those and maybe a few others i would use a PC alot more and it also can do alot of other things that a PS3 cant do, like been upgradedable and other things.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 26, 2010)

ill settle for a console like the ps3 when the day comes i can use a mouse+kb.. until then I'll spend endless money on pc's.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 26, 2010)

PS3 is the best BD player out there, it even offers gaming options! I think buying a PS3 is worth it as it allows splitscreen multiplayer (someone mentioned that before I think), it acts as a secondary gaming rig and it comes in a nice package without the need to fiddle around (not many people out there are knowledgeable about hardware you know)


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 26, 2010)

I am occupied enough with PC gaming. The amount they charge for console games is not worth it. Pirating on consoles makes alot more sense than buying the games at high prices. If it is about game selection you might have more time than me to play games. I am too busy with other things in my life to game more than 15 hours a week. My time is split between college(25 hours a week), work(30 hours a week), GF(2hours every other day), friends(2hours average a day), and working out at the gym (3 hours a day). Gaming is last on my list. PCs are more than gaming machines though. Everything a PS3 does, a PC does better. It is an Aston Martin versus a Civic.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2010)

What I am so impressed with on the PS3 is the quality of the exclusives. It's something that is sorely missed with PC games these days. With PC games it's all about the graphics and the anti piracy measures when they are being developed and the games have gone down hill. Last games that I really enjoyed on PC was Mass Effect and Fallout 3


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2010)

I own all the consoles as well as a gaming rig. Most of my gaming still happens on the PC. Consoles are shit for my main genre: First Person Shooters. I don't care what any console fanatic claims, mouse and keyboard walks all over the controller. Why do you think they don't allow PC vs console in most cross platform games?

Now, consoles excel in racing, sports and platformer games and also have some good exclusives.

That, and the ps3 makes an EXCELLENT media player, especially when used with PS3 Media Server on your computer.

But, if the PS3 is taking the fun out of PC gaming for you D, it's time for you to give up PCs altogether.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That, and the ps3 makes an EXCELLENT media player, especially when used with PS3 Media Server on your computer.



How is it better than an HTPC at being a media player though?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> How is it better than an HTPC at being a media player though?



Easier to use with .mkv's with multiple audio tracks and styled subs, so long as you set up your PC ahead of time. Media Center doesn't tend to play well with anime in mkvs.

Oh, and the PS3 is a better quality DVD and BluRay player.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 26, 2010)

The seeking function of the PS3's media player is pretty sweet too. It takes screencaps at selectable intervals (5 sec, 30sec, 1min, etc) that you select to go to part of a movie, its like having DVD chapters but a ton of them


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I own all the consoles as well as a gaming rig. Most of my gaming still happens on the PC. Consoles are shit for my main genre: First Person Shooters. I don't care what any console fanatic claims, mouse and keyboard walks all over the controller. Why do you think they don't allow PC vs console in most cross platform games?
> 
> Now, consoles excel in racing, sports and platformer games and also have some good exclusives.
> 
> ...



+1. Resistance is a great game, but it doesn't hold a candle to any FPS on the PC going clear back to Return to Castle Wolfenstein. It's tolerable, just like Halo, but I still take the keyboard mouse combo.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Easier to use with .mkv's with multiple audio tracks and styled subs, so long as you set up your PC ahead of time. Media Center doesn't tend to play well with anime in mkvs.
> 
> Oh, and the PS3 is a better quality DVD and BluRay player.



Than GPU accelerated PowerDVD? I wouldn't think so as it wouldn't make much sense with so much more advanced hardware and software on the PC side. Now mkv files with subs are easy with media player classic because you just use the drop down menu under "subtitles" and same with multiple languages. You can even adjust audio timing if the recording had the audio with a delay etc.

I have played Bluray on my i7 HTPC/GTX 275 and the PS3 didn't come close to the color and video smoothness and that is why I got rid of my last PS3. If you use an external bluray drive through usb 2.0, I have heard those people have issues with burning and playing the movies from the disc. 

I have not compared video quality with the new PS3 design that is smaller though. I have yet to even use one. Although I wouldn't think the new version would be much different. For the low price point that the PS3 fills it is still a bargain assuming not too many games are bought at full retail. Storage expansion is costly on the PS3 compared to a PC but streaming is a cheap way out of that if you want to go to the trouble.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 26, 2010)

I love my 250GB PS3 Slim.

Trying to get God of War III pretty soon.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 26, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Than GPU accelerated PowerDVD? I wouldn't think so as it wouldn't make much sense with so much more advanced hardware and software on the PC side. Now mkv files with subs are easy with media player classic because you just use the drop down menu under "subtitles" and same with multiple languages. You can even adjust audio timing if the recording had the audio with a delay etc.
> 
> I have played Bluray on my i7 HTPC/GTX 275 and the PS3 didn't come close to the color and video smoothness and that is why I got rid of my last PS3. If you use an external bluray drive through usb 2.0, I have heard those people have issues with burning and playing the movies from the disc.
> 
> I have not compared video quality with the new PS3 design that is smaller though. I have yet to even use one. Although I wouldn't think the new version would be much different. For the low price point that the PS3 fills it is still a bargain assuming not too many games are bought at full retail. Storage expansion is costly on the PS3 compared to a PC but streaming is a cheap way out of that if you want to go to the trouble.



PowerDVD is a steaming pile of shit. How they managed to bloat it to over 100 MiB  is beyond me. (it's not ALL bad though, its audio decoder comes with Dolby Headphone which is the best thing since sliced bread for headphone user. I extracted the decoder and use it with MPCHC.)
Oh and by default it uses a bunch of crappy filters that make the video look like it's from cartoonland.

I don't know where you get the idea that a strong GPU and CPU can somehow improve the video quality. as long as the video is decoded properly, the output should be the same, unless post processing filters are applied.

PS. MPCHC is a great player, but it's horribly clunky from a HTPC POV. its internal mkv splitter is also slow and buggy, haali is basically a must. but haali doesn't work with DTS + cyberlink  audio decoder so it kind of sucks....


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 26, 2010)

shevanel said:


> ill settle for a console like the ps3 when the day comes i can use a mouse+kb.. until then I'll spend endless money on pc's.


Yep ! Well maybe not the endless money part


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

It all comes down to a simple fact.  In an ideal world, we would all be able to afford an uber gaming rig, all of the various consoles available (for exclusives) and LOADS of free time to play 

BUT

Most of the time, life gets in the way of gaming bliss


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 26, 2010)

I say go for it. I definitely agree that gaming on PS3 or any console for that matter is a more streamlined experience. Also, all of the system's finer points have been posted so I'll just leave it at that. If I could use a mouse and keyboard on it I would play mine a whole lot more, but IMO the controller is not very suitable for FPS's.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I love my 250GB PS3 Slim.
> 
> Trying to get God of War III pretty soon.



What you havnt got it. wtf:

Run to the store and buy it its brilliant.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I own all the consoles as well as a gaming rig. Most of my gaming still happens on the PC. Consoles are shit for my main genre: First Person Shooters. I don't care what any console fanatic claims, mouse and keyboard walks all over the controller. Why do you think they don't allow PC vs console in most cross platform games?
> 
> Now, consoles excel in racing, sports and platformer games and also have some good exclusives.
> 
> ...



I agree, I just can't play a FPS on a console, PCs do it so much better.  Yet sports and racing games are so much better on consoles.

I probably use the PS3 as a media player more than I use it to play games.

I just wish I didn't still have to keep all my media on my computer because they don't make a 2.5" drive with enough space to fit it all on the PS3...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I agree, I just can't play a FPS on a console, PCs do it so much better.  Yet sports and racing games are so much better on consoles.
> 
> I probably use the PS3 as a media player more than I use it to play games.
> 
> I just wish I didn't still have to keep all my media on my computer because they don't make a 2.5" drive with enough space to fit it all on the PS3...



What about a few external 3.5 USB external HDDs 

The size limitation is a bit of a dragwith the PS3.  I have a friend with a 500GB installed in his, but it doesnt run very smooth when its filled with avi files


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 26, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> PowerDVD is a steaming pile of shit. How they managed to bloat it to over 100 MiB  is beyond me. (it's not ALL bad though, its audio decoder comes with Dolby Headphone which is the best thing since sliced bread for headphone user. I extracted the decoder and use it with MPCHC.)
> Oh and by default it uses a bunch of crappy filters that make the video look like it's from cartoonland.
> 
> I don't know where you get the idea that a strong GPU and CPU can somehow improve the video quality. as long as the video is decoded properly, the output should be the same, unless post processing filters are applied.
> ...



You must not be using the latest version of PowerDVD with all the add-ons. It is built for Nvidia cards for when it comes to GPU acceleration. Also when configuring it, a mistake along the way could cause an issue. Otherwise it is just user error or having a weak PC. I have seen PS3 get noticeably choppy on blurays in high motion. Same disc in a high end HTPC does not. If you have a HDTV less than 50" (I use a 65") you might not see the frame loss in high motion scenes. Which would suit most just fine. I am just stating that a well configured HTPC can do it better when spending more money. What you choose should be about price points and what you can afford rather than failed attempts at configuring or building a HTPC in the past. PCs couldn't do it perfectly until fairly recently. PS3 may have been first to get as close as it did though. At the PS3s launch it was basically new territory. Too bad PS3s can't evolve like PCs can.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 26, 2010)

Triprift said:


> What you havnt got it. wtf:
> 
> Run to the store and buy it its brilliant.



Haven't had time to pick it up.:shadedshu


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> What about a few external 3.5 USB external HDDs
> 
> The size limitation is a bit of a dragwith the PS3.  I have a friend with a 500GB installed in his, but it doesnt run very smooth when its filled with avi files



I've got a 500GB in mine, but well over 1TB of movies and TV shows...

I could use external drives, but that is a little unattractive.  Streaming them from my computer isn't bad though, so I don't mind.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Than GPU accelerated PowerDVD? I wouldn't think so as it wouldn't make much sense with so much more advanced hardware and software on the PC side. Now mkv files with subs are easy with media player classic because you just use the drop down menu under "subtitles" and same with multiple languages. You can even adjust audio timing if the recording had the audio with a delay etc.
> 
> I have played Bluray on my i7 HTPC/GTX 275 and the PS3 didn't come close to the color and video smoothness and that is why I got rid of my last PS3. If you use an external bluray drive through usb 2.0, I have heard those people have issues with burning and playing the movies from the disc.
> 
> I have not compared video quality with the new PS3 design that is smaller though. I have yet to even use one. Although I wouldn't think the new version would be much different. For the low price point that the PS3 fills it is still a bargain assuming not too many games are bought at full retail. Storage expansion is costly on the PS3 compared to a PC but streaming is a cheap way out of that if you want to go to the trouble.


Media Player Classic sucks balls if you need a 10ft interface, which I do in my living room on the 46". The PS3 is just easier to use. And if you want to talk media players, Zoom Player is much more customizable than MPC anyway. It's what I use on my PC. Trust me, I'm no expert, but I know a good amount about video playback and encoding.

And yes, the PS3 is better quality than a PC in BD playback. I have an internal BD burner, use Cyberlink and on my 46" Samsung 1080p set it looks like crap compared to my ps3 using an 8800GT for accelerated playback. Not to mention the fact that ps3 upscales and deinterlaces DVD infinitely better. Also not to mention that the ps3 output higher quality audio than Cyberlink most of the time. Cyberlink automatically downsamples audio to 16 bit 48kHz unless you have specific audio hardware, HD5000 cards or Realtek onboard (which sounds like ass, and is pretty much pointless to run in 24/96 or 192 anyway).



DaedalusHelios said:


> You must not be using the latest version of PowerDVD with all the add-ons. It is built for Nvidia cards for when it comes to GPU acceleration. Also when configuring it, a mistake along the way could cause an issue. Otherwise it is just user error or having a weak PC. I have seen PS3 get noticeably choppy on blurays in high motion. Same disc in a high end HTPC does not. If you have a HDTV less than 50" (I use a 65") you might not see the frame loss in high motion scenes. Which would suit most just fine. I am just stating that a well configured HTPC can do it better when spending more money. What you choose should be about price points and what you can afford rather than failed attempts at configuring or building a HTPC in the past. PCs couldn't do it perfectly until fairly recently. PS3 may have been first to get as close as it did though. At the PS3s launch it was basically new territory. Too bad PS3s can't evolve like PCs can.



What? Screen size has absolutely nothing to do with choppiness or frame loss AT ALL. Zero effect. A 20" TV will show frame loss just as accurately as your uber 65" TV.

Look, either something renders a BD correctly, or it does not. PS3 *ALWAYS* renders the BD correctly. If yours did not, it was broken or overheating or some other hardware fault, plain and simple.

For Cyberlink to render the audio and video absolutely correctly, you have to buy very specific hardware, otherwise it tries to add it's crap ass filters. They make regular people, that like to buy into hype, ohh and ahh, but it screws up the image for videophiles.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 27, 2010)

the PS3 is the undefeated champion of HD players!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What? Screen size has absolutely nothing to do with choppiness or frame loss AT ALL. Zero effect. A 20" TV will show frame loss just as accurately as your uber 65" TV.



I was refering to how noticeable it is when it is in a large format like say a large screen. No need to be an asshole about it. Other people have opinions based on there experiences and don't need that kind of attitude. Then again that just must be your personality on the subject. 

I could refute other statements you have made but with the insults it isn't worth explaining it to you as you having a better experience means nothing to me. Good day sir.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I was refering to how noticeable it is when it is in a large format like say a large screen. No need to be an asshole about it. Other people have opinions based on there experiences and don't need that kind of attitude. Then again that just must be your personality on the subject.
> 
> I could refute other statements you have made but with the insults it isn't worth explaining it to you as you having a better experience means nothing to me. Good day sir.



Who's being insulting? That's not the way it's meant to sound. Sorry if that's how you took it.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What? Screen size has absolutely nothing to do with choppiness or frame loss AT ALL. Zero effect. A 20" TV will show frame loss just as accurately as your uber 65" TV.



^^^^I had taken that as sarcasm/insult.(uber/AT ALL)



> They make regular people, *that like to buy into hype, ohh and ahh*, but it screws up the image for videophiles




^^^^ As if I am a regular person that buys into hype and knows nothing of what he has read constant reviews on and worked torwards in building the perfect combination of hardware in my HTPC. The problem with directing it at a view and person rather than a method makes the writing personal rather than of an objective intellectual nature. It seemed to me like it was focused at insulting my intelligence in its choice of words. If that is not what you meant I retract my offensive comments and I am sorry to lash out at you. 

BTW PS3 works the way it does without a need to configure things or even physically construct it as it is prebuilt. I admit PowerDVD out of the box is not a perfect solution as I had to tweak it to use the right codecs, play at the right bitrate in the audio with the sound card, and even then it does not play at the same quality with ATi cards as it does with Nvidia cards in bluray but I don't know the exact reasoning for it but I have seen it by experience. It might be due to its Purevideo support and lack of support with the ATi equivalent(Avivo, I believe they call it?).


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> ^^^^I had taken that as sarcasm/insult.(uber/AT ALL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, uber wasn't meant as an insult. Because lets face it, a 65" TV is honestly uber, no matter how you slice it. lol

And the hype comment wasn't directed at you at all. It was more a general statement, but after rereading it, I can definitely see why you took it that way. Poor choice of words on my part.

I apologize if I offended you. It was just poor wording on my part.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Sorry, uber wasn't meant as an insult. Because lets face it, a 65" TV is honestly uber, no matter how you slice it. lol
> 
> And the hype comment wasn't directed at you at all. It was more a general statement, but after rereading it, I can definitely see why you took it that way. Poor choice of words on my part.
> 
> I apologize if I offended you. It was just poor wording on my part.



My mistake then. I over analyzed your statements and figured they were cleverly worded insults. I must be getting paranoid.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> My mistake then. I over analyzed your statements and figured they were cleverly worded insults. I must be getting paranoid.



lol. No worries. It happens with age. (well, at least it has with me, anyway. lol)


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 27, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You must not be using the latest version of PowerDVD with all the add-ons. It is built for Nvidia cards for when it comes to GPU acceleration. Also when configuring it, a mistake along the way could cause an issue. Otherwise it is just user error or having a weak PC. I have seen PS3 get noticeably choppy on blurays in high motion. Same disc in a high end HTPC does not. If you have a HDTV less than 50" (I use a 65") you might not see the frame loss in high motion scenes. Which would suit most just fine. I am just stating that a well configured HTPC can do it better when spending more money. What you choose should be about price points and what you can afford rather than failed attempts at configuring or building a HTPC in the past. PCs couldn't do it perfectly until fairly recently. PS3 may have been first to get as close as it did though. At the PS3s launch it was basically new territory. Too bad PS3s can't evolve like PCs can.



I decode everything with software decoder. Even re-muxed files from blu-rays played fine on my e8400. I don't need DXVA or purevideo acceleration. Why would I want crappy filters(GPU-accelerated or not) that only degrade the video quality? I do not want my videos look like over-sharpened over-saturated over-smeared photos from flickr. I want to watch them the way they're mean to be watched.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> I decode everything with software decoder. Even re-muxed files from blu-rays played fine on my e8400. I don't need DXVA or purevideo acceleration. Why would I want crappy filters(GPU-accelerated or not) that only degrade the video quality? I do not want my videos look like over-sharpened over-saturated over-smeared photos from flickr. I want to watch them the way they're mean to be watched.



Degrade or enhance? I seriously doubt when creating the program they said, "Alright guys lets make it look like shit!" If they did though we have no way to know. My guess is that they thought using Purevideo to run a sharpen filter and remove the fuziness or blur of certain things would make it look better. I run AA and AF on games even if that isn't the way it is meant to played. 

Opening credits to Casino Royale. Probably the finest example where Purevideo HD makes it look amazing in Powerdvd and very little else compares. If you view it under those circumstances you will see what I mean.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Degrade or enhance? I seriously doubt when creating the program they said, "Alright guys lets make it look like shit!" If they did though we have no way to know. My guess is that they thought using Purevideo to run a sharpen filter and remove the fuziness or blur of certain things would make it look better. I run AA and AF on games even if that isn't the way it is meant to played.
> 
> Opening credits to Casino Royale. Probably the finest example where Purevideo HD makes it look amazing in Powerdvd and very little else compares. If you view it under those circumstances you will see what I mean.



Enhancements = degradation to videophiles. It should only be displayed the way it is on the disc, nothing added, nothing removed. Accuracy is key, not prettiness. People like us do not want or like enhancements. They look worse to us. The only possible exceptions are when we a have particularly bad source. Then, and only then, will some of us try to use additional filters.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Enhancements = degradation to videophiles. It should only be displayed the way it is on the disc, nothing added, nothing removed. Accuracy is key, not prettiness. People like us do not want or like enhancements. They look worse to us. The only possible exceptions are when we a have particularly bad source. Then, and only then, will some of us try to use additional filters.



I see what you mean. Some people still prefer original Vinyl rather than Digitally Remastered.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I see what you mean. Some people still prefer Vinyl rather than Digitally Remastered.



Over the majority of CDs? Absolutely. Over a properly recorded 24/96 recording, not so much. It all depends on the mastering. A lot of current CDs sound like garbage, a good majority due to the "loudness wars" (google it for more info). Vinyl and proper 24/96 stuff don't generally have these faults, and a good many older CDs still sound very good. It's all about dynamic range for that, but that's a discussion for another day, and worthy of an entire thread on it's own. lol.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 28, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Degrade or enhance? I seriously doubt when creating the program they said, "Alright guys lets make it look like shit!" If they did though we have no way to know. My guess is that they thought using Purevideo to run a sharpen filter and remove the fuziness or blur of certain things would make it look better. I run AA and AF on games even if that isn't the way it is meant to played.
> 
> Opening credits to Casino Royale. Probably the finest example where Purevideo HD makes it look amazing in Powerdvd and very little else compares. If you view it under those circumstances you will see what I mean.



Wrong analogy. What you are doing is akin to playing a CD with a bunch of DSPs such as the SRS WOW bullshit.


edit: besides, today's TVs already have too much post-processing, so you are basically DPing the video.


----------



## Blaircroft (Mar 28, 2010)

What i dont get is why all the good RPGs have to come out on consoles and never make it to PCs. What i think consoles are is a second market for companies to double up on their profits. I prefer PC tho, why buy the same games twice? Ill just play the games i cant get at a buddies house.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Over the majority of CDs? Absolutely. Over a properly recorded 24/96 recording, not so much. It all depends on the mastering. A lot of current CDs sound like garbage, a good majority due to the "loudness wars" (google it for more info). Vinyl and proper 24/96 stuff don't generally have these faults, and a good many older CDs still sound very good. It's all about dynamic range for that, but that's a discussion for another day, and worthy of an entire thread on it's own. lol.



We disagree about alot, and I absolutely agree on this. Finding a good sounding compilation anymore is hard to do. The way they remix and edit the loudness of music takes out depth and feeling.


----------



## zithe (Mar 28, 2010)

Most digitally remastered CDs nowadays are amplified and edited to a point where you lose the highest and the lowest frequencies in a piece . Makes it hurt and sounds like crap when not loud. =\


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> This is it, and I think I'm sold on the idea almost now.
> 
> 
> I know the advantage of PC Gaming, and loved it for years. I would not even lay a hand to consoles for a long point in time.
> ...



Just wait until some DLC comes out for favorite game and lets see if you play the same tune.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Wrong analogy. What you are doing is akin to playing a CD with a bunch of DSPs such as the SRS WOW bullshit.
> 
> 
> edit: besides, today's TVs already have too much post-processing, so you are basically DPing the video.



I might be offended by that if the grammar wasn't so bad. Calling bullshit shows your own lack of class when carrying on a discussion. If someone says something that lacks accuracy in your opinion you could correct it in a respectful manner next time. Or you could leave the discussion boards and communicate it where that behavior is accepted. Just trying to provoke a reaction is rather immature. I hope my statement in reply doesn't offend you as it is not my goal. 

I agree with the post processing on HDTVs although by that same logic it depends on what HDTV you are using too.



Blaircroft said:


> What i dont get is why all the good RPGs have to come out on consoles and never make it to PCs. What i think consoles are is a second market for companies to double up on their profits. I prefer PC tho, why buy the same games twice? Ill just play the games i cant get at a buddies house.



Good point. Hopefully steam and direct download services will make it more attractive to these companies to release more offerings into the PC market.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 29, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I might be offended by that if the grammar wasn't so bad. Calling bullshit shows your own lack of class when carrying on a discussion. If someone says something that lacks accuracy in your opinion, you could correct it in a respectful manner next time. Or you could leave the discussion boards and communicate it where that behavior is accepted. Just trying to provoke a reaction is rather immature.
> 
> I agree with the post processing on HDTVs although by that same logic it depends on what HDTV you are using too.
> 
> ...


I think he intended to infer that the DSP effects are "bullshit" to audiophiles, not to infer that those that use them are bullshit. Some people just aren't audio/videophiles, and like all that post processing. Nothing wrong with that. Sure as hell makes buying A/V equipment cheaper. lol. 

But, in the eyes and ears of audio/videophiles, those types of post processing ARE crap. It's an emotional response to something we feel very highly about. It's not intended to be insulting to those that aren't quite so picky as us.

Short version = lighten up my friend. Audio/videophiles are just emotional about these things that we enjoy so much. His use of bullshit was an emotional response, not an insult.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I think he intended to infer that the DSP effects are "bullshit" to audiophiles, not to infer that those that use them are bullshit. Some people just aren't audio/videophiles, and like all that post processing. Nothing wrong with that. Sure as hell makes buying A/V equipment cheaper. lol.
> 
> But, in the eyes and ears of audio/videophiles, those types of post processing ARE crap. It's an emotional response to something we feel very highly about. It's not intended to be insulting to those that aren't quite so picky as us.
> 
> Short version = lighten up my friend. Audio/videophiles are just emotional about these things that we enjoy so much. His use of bullshit was an emotional response, not an insult.



Just saying expletives are a weak way to say you don't like something. I have seen it ruin many discussions like the Nvidia threads turning into flamebait hell. I want the reasons why. I might feel the same way if they explained why but I can't just take a guy's word for it and assume I agree from a quick rambling. That is what I am getting at. I hope to elevate the discussion to where we more fully understand each other's views on the matter.

As far as audio I just use downloaded flac files through an Xfi and a pair of studio monitors. Sure I suppose it could sound better but how is audio processing through a PS3 better?


----------



## Steevo (Mar 29, 2010)

I disagree about some of the PP that is being done today on video. If purity is what you desire then go back to no AF, AA or any other hardware enhancement on video games too. My new Toshiba does a damn good job of removing jaggies on old movies, improving the color depth and providing a good viewing experience. It is actually the first Toshiba product I have been swayed to buy after their clusterfuck with my DVD player from a few years ago.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I disagree about some of the PP that is being done today on video. If purity is what you desire then go back to no AF, AA or any other hardware enhancement on video games too. My new Toshiba does a damn good job of removing jaggies on old movies, improving the color depth and providing a good viewing experience. It is actually the first Toshiba product I have been swayed to buy after their clusterfuck with my DVD player from a few years ago.



I know what you mean but isn't some of the PP able to be user controlled like how we all change the settings for color correction. I am pretty sure some of it can on my Samsung DLP 65". It is almost 2 years old now though. It was top of the line when I bought it.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 29, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Just saying expletives are a weak way to say you don't like something. I have seen it ruin many discussions like the Nvidia threads turning into flamebait hell. I want the reasons why. I might feel the same way if they explained why but I can't just take a guy's word for it and assume I agree from a quick rambling. That is what I am getting at. I hope to elevate the discussion to where we more fully understand each other's views on the matter.
> 
> As far as audio I just use downloaded flac files through an Xfi and a pair of studio monitors. Sure I suppose it could sound better but how is audio processing through a PS3 better?



PS3 is better at audio processing on BD movies. I didn't mean it was better at audio for everything. PowerDVD downsamples 24bit/96khz or 192khz down to 16bit/48khz for output, unless you have one of the specific cards they allow true 24bit playback on. The only X-Fi that allows that is the Auzentech Home Theater HD.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> PS3 is better at audio processing on BD movies. I didn't mean it was better at audio for everything. PowerDVD downsamples 24bit/96khz or 192khz down to 16bit/48khz for output, unless you have one of the specific cards they allow true 24bit playback on. The only X-Fi that allows that is the Auzentech Home Theater HD.



I use Winamp and zoom player for audio. I don't use zoom player for video though.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 29, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I use Winamp and zoom player for audio. I don't use zoom player for video though.



I use Foobar2000 with the ASIO output module for audio, thru my X-Fi Forte and HiFiMan (formerly Head Direct) RE0 IEMs. Yes, it is superior to the PS3 for that. ANd I do use Zoom for video. Much more powerful than 99% of other offerings out there.

But, in BD playback, the PS3 audio output is far superior to Cyberlink, unless you have the aforementioned specific audio cards, then it's only equal to the ps3 at best.

I guess the overall point here is, PC BluRay playback software currently sucks. It artificially limits audio output, and that's a huge no-no to me, not to mention, I think the added video filters look terrible.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 29, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I disagree about some of the PP that is being done today on video. If purity is what you desire then go back to no AF, AA or any other hardware enhancement on video games too. My new Toshiba does a damn good job of removing jaggies on old movies, improving the color depth and providing a good viewing experience. It is actually the first Toshiba product I have been swayed to buy after their clusterfuck with my DVD player from a few years ago.



...except AF and AA are not mere "enhancements". in most games they're part of the available rendering options. 99.99% of the developers would want 16xAA 16xAF on their games if all the machines in the world were that powerful.
OTOH, films and music are assumed to be already finished and polished, if the artists want something in them it should be already there(unless the mastering process ruined it of course).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 29, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I disagree about some of the PP that is being done today on video. If purity is what you desire then go back to no AF, AA or any other hardware enhancement on video games too. My new Toshiba does a damn good job of removing jaggies on old movies, improving the color depth and providing a good viewing experience. It is actually the first Toshiba product I have been swayed to buy after their clusterfuck with my DVD player from a few years ago.



Toshiba makes some of the best panels on the planet.


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 5, 2010)

I recently sold my ps3 to upgrade my pc , best thing i have ever done . Directx 11 gaming @ true 1080p with full AA leaves the ps3 to shame...it really does make it look like a piece of shit when i play games on my pc.

There are hundered of reasons why a pc is better for gaming , but not everyone is good with computers so they wouldn't understand.

Anyone played dirt2 or justcause 2 on pc ? well if your playing it on console your only enjoying half of the eye candy . The ports are so cut down its rediculous ppl really need to know this! ps3s are shit and outdated , there are just gonna continue going downhill no matter what game they bring out its still limited by its hardware anyway.

Pc is better in every aspect , its just the truth and its plain to see. Pc hardware can be expensive but its obvious why.

Just a few things ps3s can only dream of doing..

Dirext x9 looks similar to what a ps3 can produce , but dx10 looks much better as u can see.
And even that is outdated by direct x 11 now.









Good ol crysis , look at the ground textures HOLY SHIT!




Direct x 11 ocean




Direct x 11 face render in real time




Tessilation , direct x 11 goodness ! lol @ flat textures.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Recently my cousin told me to buy an XBOX 360 cuz it is really amazing and it costs really cheap. I am so damnly fictioned with computers that none can change my mind of turning to consoles like the time i had my PS1 and Pentium II computer  (both)
Now i don't even think of consoles or things that cannot be modified. I really like your post, cuz it makes me keep up with computers!!! XD


----------



## olithereal (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm trying to sell my PS3 Slim 120GB too. I just don't use the damn thing. I have played what, Assasin's Creed 2, Demon's Souls, Uncharted 2 and GoW3....I only use it for blue rays really.


----------



## Edito (Apr 5, 2010)

Ppl must Understand that consoles will always be a different way of play games.

@xristo69 tell me, can u play soul calibur 4 on ur super PC???

Can u play the outaded MGS4 on super PC???

will u be able to play GT5 on ur super PC???

will u be able to play any exclusive PS3 game with ur super PC ur PC is able to play God Of War 3 with all the eye cany???

please stop being an idiot im not used to make posts like this but c'mon stop please i preffer PC gaming 2 but i know why i bought my PS3 and the PC+PS3 its the paradise for every gamer...

Sou its nothing personal its just reality...

PS3 its somethign else and PC will always be something else...

i love gaming on both...


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 5, 2010)

each to their own , i personally like the gran turismo series games but im not buying another ps3 just for gt5 when there are plenty of racing simulators readily avaiblable on the pc . They are taking their sweet ass time making that game too , whats it been now ? 2 years almost LOL im sure simbin is onto making its new racing sim and rfactor 2 is almost here!!! Forget gt5 theres way too much hype for something thats going to look and play just like prologue but with more cars. Nfs shift puts it all over gt prologue imo they did a shit job on that game it doesn't represent real life at all .

I play none of the games you just listed , im not into rpg or exclusives to sony LOL there are more exclusives on pc than ps3 anyway . I like FPS and driving sims =) can you play crysis on ps3 ? or crysis warhead , flight sim x , alien vs predator , metro 2033 ? can you play anygame what so ever on your ps3 in dx11 ? will you ever be able to ? no im sorry sorry maybe in 2006 we could have been on par with our argument but na .. If u like flat textures , jaggys and the resolution of 1280x1024 than the ps3 might just be for u =)

I understand its a "different" way to play games , not the best way thats for sure. Easiest way obviously . When it was first released i admit they were pretty darn good but now 2010 pc technology has walked right over it and your obviously not taking advantage of it otherwise you would agree i promise =)

1 thing i love about ps3 though is its looks and the dualshock 3 controllers , pitty about the software and hardware.

Playstation 4 should be in the works by now but i havent heard anything about it besides a few concept pictures which are fake so i dont know , should be awsome though when the time comes.


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Wow! Recently my cousin told me to buy an XBOX 360 cuz it is really amazing and it costs really cheap. I am so damnly fictioned with computers that none can change my mind of turning to consoles like the time i had my PS1 and Pentium II computer  (both)
> Now i don't even think of consoles or things that cannot be modified. I really like your post, cuz it makes me keep up with computers!!! XD



 good man


----------



## Edito (Apr 5, 2010)

@xristo69

Man u didn't understand my point sou i think its useless to fight with ur mind... u just have to say i preffer PC gaming instead of console gaming just that.

"Easiest way to play games" this is one of the dumbess things i ever read  believe me it is do u think playing an FPS on PC its way harder than on consoles (PS3) if sou than ur lost and nobody can help u maybe a Dx15 card will be able to help... and one thing should be in ur mind and don't forget please promise me u won't forget...

"the greatest histories doesn't need Dx11 to be told"

"the greatest games doesn't need a mouse and keyboard to be good"

"and all the games in the world doesn't need TOP graphics to be GOOD"

don't forget that cause the way ur growing its not good for a gamer... enjoy the feeling, the experience cause in the end is the experience u will remember not the Dx 11 game... (how old are u just for the record)???


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2010)

This is both opinion and fact, but there is only two good PS3 titles.  MSG4 and Demon Souls.  All others are cross platform, mediocre, or terrible.  It's my opinion because I feel strongly about this, and it's fact because I'm not the only person who believes good console games are rare.  The PS3 has been without solid titles ever since it was released, and until they get it together I will never recognize it as a superior solution to my PC.

P.S. Soul Calibur is a terrible fighter, go play a real competitive game.  One with combos, cross-ups, block strings, cancels, resets, command buffering, links, chains, p-chains, and a balanced cast of characters.


----------



## Edito (Apr 5, 2010)

@ Binge

it all depends on what u consider "superior" 

Whay u consider superior?


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 5, 2010)

im 22 , what the hell are you on about ? the days of space invadors are gone dude! Graphics are the most important factor of a game in this day and age . People want to feel the game , interact with life like environments ..an experience that will get you hooked!!!. Call of duty is the only good FPS on the ps3 console , i admit =) . Even still though i have modern warfare 2 on my pc and i cant even begin to explain to you how much crisper and beautiful the graphics are on pc aswel as gameplay compared to the old ps3 which plays in equivilent to a pc on medium settings with no AA but whatever u reckon budz.

Thats just one example and its the same for every game thats on both . I dont care if you love your ps3 , if u wanna suck its dick go for it . I think the majority of people will agree with me so i dont care if you stay on the bandwagon.

Your pc isn't very good i assume ? edito

Edit: with ur rig you should put ur ps3 in the bin.


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2010)

Edito said:


> @ Binge
> 
> it all depends on what u consider "superior"
> 
> Whay u consider superior?



No no no... if a fighting game does not include functions that make it worthy of tournament level play then it is not a good fighter.  People tell me all the time there's no right/wrong/good/bad in art, music, and video games.  Right/wrong/good/bad are poor words, but with a little understanding it means simply that something is more suited/applicable/appropriate than another.  I will not entertain you with an answer if you could not figure out which kind of games to which I am referencing.  EVO tournaments may include SC games, but they are not popular because of the shallow learning curve/competitive play.



xristo69 said:


> im 22 , what the hell are you on about ? the days of space invadors are gone dude! Graphics are the most important factor of a game in this day and age . People want to feel the game , interact with life like environments ..an experience that will get you hooked!!!. Call of duty is the only good FPS on the ps3 console , i admit =) . Even still though i have modern warfare 2 on my pc and i cant even begin to explain to you how much crisper and beautiful the graphics are on pc aswel as gameplay compared to the old ps3 which plays in equivilent to a pc on medium settings with no AA but whatever u reckon budz.
> 
> Thats just one example and its the same for every game thats on both . I dont care if you love your ps3 , if u wanna suck its dick go for it . I think the majority of people will agree with me so i dont care if you stay on the bandwagon.
> 
> Your pc isn't very good i assume ? edito



He called you out on being opinionated and you're going to troll him?  Grow up.


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah ? how about i troll you =)


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2010)

xristo69 said:


> yeah ? how about i troll you =)



You should leave before you try.

Anyone have a copy of Demon Souls?  I'm trying to get one to own, but I refuse to pay full retail for a PS3 game.


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol i was just making a point , point proven i guess.

Happy gaming whatever u decide to play , whether it be tetris or crysis.

aslong as ur happy =) im jst really bias toward the pc , i have played both extensivly and the pc wins everytime you dont have to be stupid to know this.


----------



## Edito (Apr 5, 2010)

@ Xristo69 i wont complain anymore grow up its all i have to say and if u want to compare ur PC to mine lol just try... if the setting u have here are from ur actual PC just try...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 5, 2010)

Another PC vs. Console thread? Damn it I thought we beat that horse to death already. TPU is becoming a "Night of the Living Dead Horses" movie.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2010)

I own Xbox 360 and PS3 both for one reason.

I want to play RPGs that never come to PC.

That's it.

Over the years, I started to favor PS3 over Xbox360 because Xbox360 was noisy and disc swap started to give me bad chills.


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 6, 2010)

Edito said:


> @ Xristo69 i wont complain anymore grow up its all i have to say and if u want to compare ur PC to mine lol just try... if the setting u have here are from ur actual PC just try...



So now your comparing your pc to mine jeeze grow up , my pc isnt nothing special i never claimed it was ? but i dont really care because i can play most games on high settings that look another league compared to your ps3 and i can even use the dual shock 3 

Anyway ur not good , neither is your ps3 or the games you play so get over it. If your computer was as great as you say this argument should be different , rich for nothing bastards with no clue that chose their ps3 over their custom built gaming pc  thats hilarious.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 6, 2010)

lol consoles vs PC debates are stupid.

Each have good and bad points, each have good and bad games.  It all comes down to the end users 'needs'.



xristo69 said:


> So now your comparing your pc to mine jeeze grow up , my pc isnt nothing special i never claimed it was ? but i dont really care because i can play most games on high settings that look another league compared to your ps3 and i can even use the dual shock 3



Try playing the likes of God Of War III and inFAMOUS on your PC with the Dual Shock 3


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 6, 2010)

No thanks , not into those games so it doesn't bother me . Even if i wanted to im sure i could.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> lol consoles vs PC debates are stupid.
> 
> Each have good and bad points, each have good and bad games.  It all comes down to the end users 'needs'.



Yes, I totally agree.

The only thing I was trying to point out in this thread really is that PS3(others too)in a ways have caught up to PC. For the simple fact you take it out of a box, hook it up to the TV(or computer monitor like me lol), and game out on what I would call a descent system.


I know the advantages to PC gaming(other things too), but really these days you can't stomp the console out like you used to be able too. PSX PS2 Xbox yes those were piss pour machine IMO, I can say that the PS3/Xbox 360 can hold their own graphic/basic things you can do with PC.



Still M/K fucking rule, and I don't understand for the life of me why they don't just code it into the machines as a playable controller. I am getting better at head shots with a controller, but it could never be as BAM BAM BAM with a good old 5 dollar laser mouse.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 6, 2010)

xristo69 said:


> No thanks , not into those games so it doesn't bother me . Even if i wanted to im sure i could.



You shouldnt really be posting in the thread because you clearly dont have a clue about what your slagging off.

If you took the time to do your research, or just turn on your TV, you would know that GoW3 and inFAMOUS are PS3 exclusives......so no, you couldnt play them if you even wanted too on your PC.



DaMulta said:


> Yes, I totally agree.
> 
> The only thing I was trying to point out in this thread really is that PS3(others too)in a ways have caught up to PC. For the simple fact you take it out of a box, hook it up to the TV(or computer monitor like me lol), and game out on what I would call a descent system.
> 
> ...



You dont have to explain yourself to me m8   I love sitting on my comfy couch and vegging out playing console games (360 & PS3).  If I had the time/cash, I would PC game (mainly for first person shooters) and game on consoles (for exclusives that will NEVER be released on the PC).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Yes, I totally agree.
> 
> The only thing I was trying to point out in this thread really is that PS3(others too)in a ways have caught up to PC. For the simple fact you take it out of a box, hook it up to the TV(or computer monitor like me lol), and game out on what I would call a descent system.
> 
> ...



The only reason why that happens is because everything is a damn port. It has nothing to do with PC horsepower. But thats a whole different argument thats been had in other threads.


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 6, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> You shouldnt really be posting in the thread because you clearly dont have a clue about what your slagging off.
> 
> If you took the time to do your research, or just turn on your TV, you would know that GoW3 and inFAMOUS are PS3 exclusives......so no, you couldnt play them if you even wanted too on your PC.
> 
> ...



Well that goes to show how interested i am in gow3 , not even a tad . You have no right to tell me where to post ,  up until now everything i have said has made sense so why dont you just jump on the ps3 bandwagon with ur little frends and continue to play ur shitty ps3 exclusive =) LOSEERR

Ill get back to real gaming ! ciao


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2010)

xristo69 said:


> Well that goes to show how interested i am in gow3 , not even a tad . You have no right to tell me where to post ,  up until now everything i have said has made sense so why dont you just jump on the ps3 bandwagon with ur little frends and continue to play ur shitty ps3 exclusive =)
> 
> Ill get back to real gaming ! ciao



Relax buddy. PC vs. Console is as old as the Gods. No need to get snippy. If you want to be mad then be mad about the right things. Like the consolazation of all gaming. Paying for crappy DLC that should have been in the original game or being labeled a pirate and having to send in blood to the publisher every 30 seconds.

If some people like the PS3 more than the PC fine. I'm hip. But be mad at them for not realizing the damage they are doing to gaming by paying for DLC. Not because of the poison (platform) they choose.


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 6, 2010)

i know that , my points are valid pc is better than ps3 i dont give a shit which moron wants to try and have their say. I am right =)

Ps3 is a good alternative , for half the graphic capabilities and no cuztomization what so ever. Its just a cheap media centre with easy controllers to use for noobs.

A real gamer will play games on pc that is all .


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2010)

xristo69 said:


> i know that , my points are valid pc is better than ps3 i dont give a shit which moron wants to try and have their say. I am right =)
> 
> Ps3 is a good alternative , for half the graphic capabilities and no cuztomization what so ever. Its just a cheap media centre with easy controllers to use for noobs.
> 
> A real gamer will play games on pc that is all .



Well, except PC doesn't get shit load of other games that consoles get. That's why I had to get them to play games that will never be on PC.

A real gamer wants to play games.


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 6, 2010)

ill live without them , aslong as wrc 2010 and f1 2010 arent ps3 exclusives ill be fine.

no ps3 exclusive tickle my fancy so maybe thats why.

f1 2010 screenshot , awsome or what ! hopefully dx11 compatible.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep, people can live without them. I chose not to since I am pretty hardcore when it comes to games I want to play. I even learned Japanese solely just to play games.


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 6, 2010)

No way , awsome =) ur deticated haha


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2010)

I am just a gamer who just wants to access as many games as possible.

I ain't gonna compare and debate whichever platform is better. That's a waste of time in my opinion. I would never play games like Dragon Age on console. I'd never play Bioshock 2 on consoles, either. I play those on PC for better graphics, but there are just too many games that never make it to PC.


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok answer this , its very simple.

Which has better graphics ? pc or ps3

IMO id rather play a game with awsome graphics than find my way through jaggies and shitty 3d models.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2010)

xristo69 said:


> Ok answer this , its very simple.
> 
> Which has better graphics ? pc or ps3



Provided that you purchase a video card that is 100 USD +, PC.

Otherwise, PS3.

But remember, graphic is a part of a game. If graphic is the only sole deciding factor in choosing games, I am not sure what to say.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 6, 2010)

xristo69 said:


> Ok answer this , its very simple.
> 
> Which has better graphics ? pc or ps3
> 
> IMO id rather play a game with awsome graphics than find my way through jaggies and shitty 3d models.



Ah, but would you rather have awesome graphics and shit gameplay, or decent graphics and awesome gameplay?

If all you want is graphics, just plug in the 3dmark programs and watch. Sadly, PC exclusives haven't really been all that great recently.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, graphics aren't everything.

Beside, I like the feeling of holding the controller.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 6, 2010)

xristo69 said:


> Well that goes to show how interested i am in gow3 , not even a tad . You have no right to tell me where to post ,  up until now everything i have said has made sense so why dont you just jump on the ps3 bandwagon with ur little frends and continue to play ur shitty ps3 exclusive =) LOSEERR
> 
> Ill get back to real gaming ! ciao



So because 'your' not interested in a certain title, it means its shit?  I think you will find that your the loser.  Ive owned shit hot gaming rigs and loved it.  But as I got older and life took over (wife, kids, work etc) I found I had less and less time and cash to spend on PC gaming.  Because lets agree on one thing, if you want the games to look great and run smooth on a PC, you need to put in the time and cash.

I decided to sell my gaming PC, grab a laptop for internet/burning etc and just focus on console gaming.  This doesnt mean that I dont miss playing FPS titles with a mouse and kyboard.  But I have learned that if your a TRUE gamer that enjoys ALL genres of gaming, you NEED to own a console (in an ideal world, aswell as a really good PC).  Strictly PC only owners miss out on so many exclusive console titles.  But on the other hand, console gamers miss out on some good FPS titles on the PC.

A console fits into my lifestyle better then a gaming PC does (ie, I sit my arse on the couch, turn on the console with the wireless controller and just play).  Die-hard PC gamers, like yourself clearly, just dont see the bigger picture.  PC only gamers miss out on some great exclusive titles.  I know that no console can compare to a good PC, but its not all about the visuals (but some console games do look stunning on a big 1080p TV, God Of War III being just one of them).

For some people, like yourself, its just easier to rubbish consoles instead of admitting that PC gaming and console gaming both have good and bad points.  TBH, personally, when I had a gaming PC I spent more time tweaking then I did actually gaming (obviously this isnt the case for everyone.  But if most PC gamers were honest they would admit that they spend way too much time setting things up).  But then you have the hardware limitations of a console, because you cant physically upgrade them.

I could go on but it will solve nothing.  Youve made your mind up and to hell with everyone else, which is pretty pathetic and childish.


----------



## Edito (Apr 6, 2010)

alucasa said:


> Provided that you purchase a video card that is 100 USD +, PC.
> 
> Otherwise, PS3.
> 
> But remember, graphic is a part of a game. If graphic is the only sole deciding factor in choosing games, I am not sure what to say.



Liked this one lol...

Some PCs will not be able to produce PS3 graphics of Crysis 2 or even Bad Company 2 belive me...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 6, 2010)

Edito said:


> Liked this one lol...
> 
> Some PCs will not be able to produce PS3 graphics of Crysis 2 or even Bad Company 2 belive me...



Now the devs are using the power of the CELL properly, the graphics are superb on the PS3 (look at GoW3 and Uncharted 2 for an example of this)


----------



## Triprift (Apr 6, 2010)

Indeed GOW3 is truelly amazing looking.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 6, 2010)

I sure would love to own one just to play GoW, MGS4, Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm (im an anime fan ) and a few other awesome exclusives like Uncharted 1/2.

You can get the PS3 experience on PC. Just fix your PC to your TV and get a wireless controller or you can even connect your PS3 controller using a special driver called SixAxis or something like that..

But the PS3 is impressive. Its an easy way to get a bluray player and a gaming system. You cant build a PC and get all the features of the PS3 for that price and get games without fucking DLC crap. But of course the PC pawns the PS3.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 6, 2010)

I think its amazing how well they can make the graphics look on a ps3 with a 7900gtx gpu in it compared to the custom unified shader gpu in the 360.Also doe the ps3 use the cell chip to do graphics too? i thought thats what the gpu is for,if they can use the cell for graphics,what was the point even putting a gpu in it.

I dont have or ever have had a console,i prefer pc gaming but thats my choice.Theres never been any console games that i must rush out and buy a console to play it on.

I have seen some games on consoles that look good,i am not one of these people who say they are shit coz they are on a console.

Some electrician came to my house to fit a new meter,and talking to him he said he had a ps3 and played codwaw or cod mw2 on it(cant remember which it was) I showed him cod mw2 on my pc and he was utterly amazed at how good it looked,which was pretty convincing as he had never seen a game on a pc before.He was a console only gamer.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 6, 2010)

tigger said:


> I think its amazing how well they can make the graphics look on a ps3 with a 7900gtx gpu in it compared to the custom unified shader gpu in the 360.Also doe the ps3 use the cell chip to do graphics too? i thought thats what the gpu is for,if they can use the cell for graphics,what was the point even putting a gpu in it.
> 
> I dont have or ever have had a console,i prefer pc gaming but thats my choice.Theres never been any console games that i must rush out and buy a console to play it on.
> 
> ...



They are now starting to use the CELL to generate the graphics.  The weak nVIDIA GPU (I say weak because Im sure its only about the power of a 7900 vanilla....correct me if Im wrong m8) was never meant to be in the console in the first place (so they say).  It was just added to make it easier for game devs to work with the console.  This is why the exclusive SONY titles look so awesome.............they know how to code for the PS3 properly 

This is why, upto now, the cross platform titles (360 & PS3) looked better on the 360.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2010)

Heavy Rain (A ps3 exclusive) looks pretty amazing to me and a very nice plot.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 6, 2010)

Heavy rain is ok i was put off by the control everything thang.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 6, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Heavy rain is ok i was put off by the control everything thang.



I thought that was what makes it original   (but I have only played the demo)


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2010)

Is Ar tonelico III ever coming to America ?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 6, 2010)

alucasa said:


> Is Ar tonelico III ever coming to America ?



whos he? 


Looks like a no: http://uk.ps3.gamespy.com/playstation-3/ar-tonelico-3/ (well not yet)  Is it any good?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I guess I have to import that. I prefer not to import since it costs me 120 CAD for each game (game, shipping, tax, bleh)

Of course, it's good. One of main heroines has to take off her clothes to be "powerful". It doesn't get any better than that, lol !

http://www.himeyashop.com/index.php/cPath/77

http://www.himeyashop.com/index.php/cPath/75_110

Lots of games we are missing out.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 6, 2010)

alucasa said:


> Well, I guess I have to import that. I prefer not to import since it costs me 120 CAD for each game (game, shipping, tax, bleh)
> 
> Of course, it's good. One of main heroines has to take off her clothes to be "powerful". It doesn't get any better than that, lol !
> 
> ...



LOL, cool.  How come Dark Sector is still so expensive on that site?

Do you know a good place to import a US Demon's Souls from?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 6, 2010)

Wasn't it released in NA ?

It wasn't released in UK, I assume ?

How come ?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 6, 2010)

alucasa said:


> Wasn't it released in NA ?
> 
> It wasn't released in UK, I assume ?
> 
> How come ?



Demon's Souls was deemed too difficult for the Western audience.  It eventually got a North American release but SONY has said it will never see the light of day in the UK (or the rest of Europe)


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 6, 2010)

Having a great gaming rig and the PS3 is the only way to go. I have both and I love both.

Yes the PS3 does support gaming with a mouse and keyboard but only one dev team took advantage of that. Its up to the dev team for each game to add that in and 99% of them do not; but it IS supported by the ps3.


I own a FragFX controller which makes first person shooters way easier to play. I don't use it for 3rd person games though but it works well for them too.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 6, 2010)

WhiteNoise said:


> Having a great gaming rig and the PS3 is the only way to go. I have both and I love both.
> 
> Yes the PS3 does support gaming with a mouse and keyboard but only one dev team took advantage of that. Its up to the dev team for each game to add that in and 99% of them do not; but it IS supported by the ps3.
> 
> ...



At last, some sense lol.  I dont see the problem with owning both a PC and console at all


----------



## xristo69 (Apr 6, 2010)

OH heres captain planet..

Nothing wrong with downloading torrents my freind , millions apon millions download illegally everyday =) big deal .

Your saying you have never downloaded a game via torrent ? i dont believe it .


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

xristo69 said:


> OH heres captain planet..
> 
> Nothing wrong with downloading torrents my freind , millions apon millions download illegally everyday =) big deal .
> 
> Your saying you have never downloaded a game via torrent ?



Great. Wonderful. We don't talk about it here. There is a link in the PM I sent you on the issue.

If anyone else want to speak of or talk about piracy, warez, stealing, etc. you will get an infraction.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you erocker 

And then people wonder why Ubisoft and other companies try to use DRMs and stuff :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Thank you erocker
> 
> And then people wonder why Ubisoft and other companies try to use DRMs and stuff :shadedshu



Your welcome. Please keep things on topic.

Thanks.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not sure we are aloud to call members jerks... That would be rude and offensive... ofc, if he is banned, he is no longer a member, and therefore you could... that would be quite accurate 

On-topic though, one thing I like about the PS3 is the Blu-ray  Great movies and stuff, so it replaces the old DVD or DVD/VHS player  Also, with the OtherOS feature (I'm not updating that's for sure) you could use it as a PC too! Wish the Hypervisor wasn't there though.. And the gameplay for most games is easier, simpler, and funner most of the time, and depending on your preferences this can be a very bad thing too


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 7, 2010)

n-ster said:


> let's keep this on-topic please... else the mods will come back  FEAR THE BAN HAMMER !!!!



I fear no hammer!!! 


Has anyone played Darksiders? I've heard it's really good, but it doesn't look that fantastic.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 7, 2010)

Mike0409 said:


> I fear no hammer!!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone played Darksiders? I've heard it's really good, but it doesn't look that fantastic.



If you can get it cheap, its well worth picking up


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 7, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> If you can get it cheap, its well worth picking up



Is it a good 20hrs of playability?  I hate buying games that are short.


----------

